# Whom was your boy?



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

From the days when the Knicks were pushing everyone around and under the basket, whom was your favorite player and why?

Living in the area, I saw that everyone had a different fan.

Some were Stark fans, some were Ewing fans. I am sure Oaks and Mason had an admirer or 2. 

In a short few years from them, do you see similar qualities in players you root for now?

-Petey


----------



## nyksju (Feb 11, 2003)

hopefully sweetney can play like oak and be a good rebounder and banger inside, and hustle


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Sweetney's more of a scorer type though.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Rod strickland.


----------



## Knicks Junkie (Aug 21, 2003)

My favorite player was the underrated Derek Harper. We have not had a point guard of his caliber since.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicks Junkie</b>!
> My favorite player was the underrated Derek Harper. We have not had a point guard of his caliber since.


I certainly remember him. No Mason fans?

-Petey


----------



## MPK (Oct 20, 2002)

i'd have to say i was a big starks fan, but i just loved when Ewing would swish those fade away jumpers along the baseline


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Sorry forgot to include my answer. Ewing and LJ.


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

Starks and Grandma... they were the shiznit..


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

I think Starks is pretty much a given for everyone, he was the epitome of a Knick. I liked Oak-man a lot too.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Oh my, how could I forget LJ. When he hit a 3, he would put up the L shape with his forearms, rather funny. Stupid pals of mine would do that to copy him...

-Petey


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

I know its an easy answer but i gotta go with Pat Ewing. But i liked John alot and you cant forget Derrick Harper. Mason was good but he was too much of a hot head.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

My boyz:Ewing,LJ,Spree,Starks.


Biggest idiots in Knicks franchise of all-time:Keith Van Horn,Eisely,Knight,Pope,Spencer,Postell,Wingate,Dudely,Layden,Harrington,Spoon,Doleac.And dont forget Anderson and that other loser Camby.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

starks, and oakley.

no current knicks have the heart that any of the past knicks had. period.

im just waiting (hopefully layden doesnt screw up further) for contracts to be up, and this team to be taken apart.


----------



## Panama_Jesus (May 9, 2003)

Mase,Starks,Pat,Spre,Al and Cam(before his injuries)


----------



## mikeknicks (Oct 8, 2002)

Ewing first because gave the team a heart til the end.
Starks & Camby for his emotion and energy.
I liked starks because he remined me of myself. I could miss my first four shots but if i hit that fifth shot i could get hot just like that.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*X-Men*

i loved when mase,Xavier mcdaniel and oak were playing together...X made Pippen pee in his pants and is the only guy i have seen go after Jordan and not back down..Unfortunetly we lost in 7


----------



## Knicks Junkie (Aug 21, 2003)

Remembering the good ol' days is making me depressed about the future...:sigh:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicks Junkie</b>!
> Remembering the good ol' days is making me depressed about the future...:sigh:


Why?

It can only get better from here on out.

-Petey


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Ewing, all the way. The guy basically told the team to get on his back and march to victory. He was the definition of a selfless work horse. He was humble and dominant at the same time. 


Next to him those I liked Oak. He scared people plain and simple. I like the aura of fear he brought to our frontcourt. He wouldn't take crap from anyone, shaq,barkley,zo, tyrone hill, none of them ever pushed him around, he is a huge reason our defense was so strong.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Xavier Mcdaniel, Mase, Oak, Anthony Bonner, Doc Rivers, Hubert Davis... and of course:


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Of course Ewing too, that goes without saying to any real diehard Knicks fan.


----------



## dukeballer25 (Aug 26, 2003)

yea i liked starks


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Xavier McDaniel


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Larry Johnson


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Derek Harper, Larry Johnson, and John Starks


----------

